# pencot marktime



## arabian (Sep 11, 2009)

*Im still missing my 13.2hh bay m&m he was my little star i lost him 3 years ago to cushions disease it was horrible i was so devastated i had him for 11 years he was a saint i still to this day cant beleive i lost him.*

* Always remembered and forever in my heart*


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so sorry. We've lost several horses; one particularily sweet one to eye cancer.  It's a terrible thing, death; but I bet he is happy not being in pain


----------



## arabian (Sep 11, 2009)

awww im sorry too ye its horrible and the sad thing is and scary you never know whats round the corner.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry for your loss. it is never easy losing a great horse that is totally loved.


----------

